
Show HN: File/Download Manager component for Joomla - shahriar-alam
http://jdownloadmanager.com/
======
shahriar-alam
Download free version here [http://jdownloadmanager.com/download/joomla-
download-manager...](http://jdownloadmanager.com/download/joomla-download-
manager/)

